# More feeding photos...



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Two sets:

First set from the heavy hive with the cluster at the top from this thread.


































Second set in the next thread...


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Second set...*

And this second set from a small light colony of Russians...


























Scott, the feeding seems to be helping.  

Thanks,
-Doug


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice!.....


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

Sweet:d:d


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Good photos dug,
Question; with all that dry sugar it must be extreamly difficult for the bees to produce enough saliva to dissolve the crystals? Are they given water to help the breakdown of sugar crystals? Just an observation.

I know it works because you guys would not use or reccommend using sugar. 

Moeuk


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Moisture*

Moeuk,

I've often wondered about that myself. They're coming up with moisture from somewhere. If you look at the paper in some of the pictures it's evident that there is some moisture inside the hive being soaked up by the sugar and the paper. I wish I knew more about what the bees secreted to help them dissolve the sugar. Someone on here will come up with a better anwser than I can give. The closest thing that I could qoute would be one of our commercial slogans from over here on this side of the pond...

"Milk, it does a body good." 

Good chatting with you.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Doug,

They are looking good. I like the way the form a cavern under a cap of sugar as they are working their way up.
Checked one of my yards this afternoon. All 8 are looking good. 
So far this winter 30 for 30, plus 1 that should have been culled in the fall. Lost 1 of the weak hives.

As for moisture / water, they produce a significant amount of it during the winter from consuming and metabolizing the sugars. The granular sugar absorbs a lot of this moisture, they also get water from condensate that forms on the sides and snow that melts, etc.

Glad to see them doing so well. Doesn't look like the sugar on paper did them any harm!!

Scott


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

as Scott says, soaking up extra moisture inside the hive is a big plus to this approach
excess moisture is a killer, it condenses on the top cover and drips on the cluster killing them
I used several sheets of newspaper thinking it would soak up water but that was a mistake
by just using one sheet the bees come up through the middle easier and the sugar still soaks up all the moisture
this approach worked great for me

Dave


----------

